# Lighter Blast



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Still not created a YouTube account yet, just pics for now. Shooting with 10mm steel ammo.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

What were you shooting looks fun ??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

disposable cigarette lighter


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nest time shoot a flaming ball at it so it flames up real cool


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

stand a lit candle next to it


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

pop shot said:


> stand a lit candle next to it


*OMG!







**







**







*


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

pop shot said:


> stand a lit candle next to it










FOR SURE!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

pop shot said:


> stand a lit candle next to it


LOL - that is my next project.

OK guys finally created a YouTube Channel and uploaded the video


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Destruction vids are cool!








Great job, E!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Too cool Ifran! Don't blow yourself up


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

E~shot, thats gorgeous quality! What camera did you use for this? Finally you can show us yourself


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah that's a blast cool.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

e~shot said:


> stand a lit candle next to it


LOL - that is my next project.

OK guys finally created a YouTube Channel and uploaded the video













[/quote]
I went ahead and put a lighter next to a lit match then shot the lighter it put the match out and the lighter exploded in the usual way but did not ignite. I have uploaded a video on you tube you can find it on my you tube channel 4030bing, but I don't think it's appropriate to link it to this forum as many youngsters are on here I would not like to encourage dangerous acts with a slingshot.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm getting an error when trying to launch Hawk's vid. Others having same issue?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aras said:


> I went ahead and put a lighter next to a lit match then shot the lighter it put the match out and the lighter exploded in the usual way but did not ignite. I have uploaded a video on you tube you can find it on my you tube channel 4030bing, but I don't think it's appropriate to link it to this forum as many youngsters are on here I would not like to encourage dangerous acts with a slingshot.


*I'll check your channel and I agree with you, we have to concern about safety.*


----------

